# Auf der Suche nach Kameras mit viel Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten



## Mohansen (6 Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Kamera. Diese muss viele Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten bieten. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Maske im Browser, in welcher ich die Kamera konfigurieren kann. 

Die wichtigsten Funktionen:  

- Vergabe statischer IP-Adressen
- Routing in andere Subnetze 
- Konfigurierbare Ports auf verschiedene Funktionen
- Unterstützung RTSP / HTTP / HTTPS - Protokolle


Momentan wird eine Mobotix S16 Dual verbaut und ins Profinet eingebunden. Diese liegt preis jedoch am oberen Ende. Ziel wäre eine günstigere Variante mit gleichen Funktionen zu finden.

Ich freue mich über Anregungen.


----------



## Fabpicard (6 Mai 2019)

Mohansen schrieb:


> - Routing in andere Subnetze
> - Konfigurierbare Ports auf verschiedene Funktionen



Erklär das doch mal genauer... Denn wenn du eine statische IP vergibst und dort einen Router eingetragen hast, macht der das Routing normal für dich...
Ebenso die konfigurierbaren Ports, willst du da z.b. RTSP auf einen anderen Port legen können als dies üblich ist?

MfG Fabsi


----------



## ioStart (7 Mai 2019)

Was soll denn gefilmt werden?
Möchtest du mit dem Hinweis MOBOTIX auf eine Überwachungskamera hindeuten?


----------



## mnuesser (8 Mai 2019)

Ein paar weitere Details wären nötig:

1. Dient das zur Überwachung von Objekten oder für Maschinen
2. Welche Umweltanforderung hast du
3. die S16 Dual sind halt eigentlich 2 Kameras, brauchst du 2?
4. am besten Schreibst du mal, was diese Kamera machen soll... die Mobotixdinger haben nämlich noch jede
Menge Spielereien wie Heat-Maps und Objektverfolgung und so Kram an Board.


----------



## Mohansen (8 Mai 2019)

@fabpicard : Ich muss die Route in der Kamera hinterlegen. Hintergrund: Die Kameras dienen zur Überwachung der Industrieanlage. Diese werden von einem Visuserver irgendwo im Netz des Kunden abgerufen. Zwischen meinem Industrienetz (Profinet) und dem Hausnetz des Kunden sitzt ein Firewall /NAT-Routing Device von Siemens (Scalance). Da die Kunden meist unzählige Subnetze haben, aus denen die Kameras erreichbar sein müssen, muss ich für den respond mehrere Routen konfigurieren können (Gateway ist dabei immer der Scalance, das Zielnetz muss jedoch trotzdem für die Kamera definiert sein Bsp 10.10.0.0 /16). Das System funktioniert. Ich Suche nach Anregungen / Einsparungspotential bei den Kameras 


@ioStart:  Ja im falle einer Störung sollen über die Kameras vorläufige Fehleranalysen möglich sein, ohne die Anlage betreten zu müssen und über die Panels mögliche sporadische Störungen, im Handbetrieb, beheben zu können (Bsp Sensorik nicht richtig belegt).

@mnuesser: 
1. Zur Überwachung von Machienen (Shuttlesysteme, die in einem Hochregallager fahren) momentan liegt die Datenübertragungsrate bei 10-16 B/s. Es muss kein 4K bild dabei rumkommen  Auflösung liegt bei SVGA (800x600) ist jedoch einstellbar über die Mobotix-Maske --> hier ist man sowieso durch die Übertragungsart,- Datenlichtschranke relativ begrenzt
2. keine.. die Shuttles sind beleuchtet und im Trockenen. (Keine Schutzklasse von Nöten)
3. Je nach größe wird eine oder zwei benötigt (links und rechts ins Regal filmen und das Lastaufnahmemittel) Eine Kamera mit 180-210° wäre aber auch völlig ausreichend
4. Prinzipiell muss nur das Lastaufnahmemittel überwacht werden (Transportgut verkeilt; Sensorik nicht richtig belegt; Regal verbogen; etc..) --> kein hochdynamisches Bild von Nöten


----------



## Fabpicard (8 Mai 2019)

Mohansen schrieb:


> Ich muss die Route in der Kamera hinterlegen. -----sitzt ein Firewall /NAT-Routing Device-------



Dann würde ich den NAT-Router einmal richtig konfigurieren. Denn wenn der auf der Kunden-Seite mit einer extra IP für die jeweilige Kamera (wenn es mehrere sind) diese im Kundennetz bereit stellt und so konfiguriert ist, wie es sich gehört, kommen auf der Profinet-Seite die "Anfragen" an die Kameras für diese ersichtlich nur von dem NAT-Router...
Nix routen in den Kameras oder sonstiges... Dann kannste jede Kamera nehmen, die die gefällt...

Und in nem Regalbediengerät würde ich eine PTZ vorschlagen, dann kann man die bei der Fehlersuche nach belieben in die Kanäle drehen von außen und braucht nur 1 Kamera pro RBG...
(bsp https://www.axis.com/de-de/products/ptz-cameras)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## mnuesser (10 Mai 2019)

Also wir haben an den Anlagen immer diese hier laufen https://www.nuuo.com/
Das ist aber eher ein Kamerasystem für viele Kameras, bei uns ungefähr so 12-16 Stk pro Anlage.
Werden über POE Versorgt, haben hier einen Videoserver laufen, sind 360° DOM Kameras, die kannste drehen
und wenden... und die haben super objektive, sehr gut zum zoomen.


----------

